# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Prince Philip

## magie06

Can I send my condolences to all people of England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland and all of the commonwealth on the death of the Prince. May he rest in peace.

----------

OldMike (09-04-21),Stella180 (09-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

Just heard on the TV before lunch, he had a long innings and I'm sure our Queen will be be at a loss without him, RIP Prince Philip.

----------


## Suzi

I agree, I know he's either loved or hated, but I have so much love respect for him. I think it's really sad...

----------


## Strugglingmum

Such a sad day for Her Majesty,  their family and indeed the Commonwealth.  Such a unique character and such a life of service.

----------


## Stella180

So close to his century. I actually found his gaffs amusing, can just imagine Liz shaking her head or giving him a dressing down in private. It is sad for all of the family but he had a good innings and may he rest in peace.

----------

